
Product Hunt (Tech) – Setmine - krefsar
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/setmine
======
krefsar
Proud to be an engineer on this product! Setmine uses incredibly exciting
beacon technology to revolutionize how we pay artists for their music. If
you're a fan of music and/or unlocking stuff, you'll love Setmine!

